# Боль в пояснице



## MaxiMouse (21 Авг 2007)

Здравствуйте. Мне 24 года. Дней 10 назад резко поднял монитор со стола, после чего стала болеть поясница. Сначала не предал этому значения так как раньше бывало такое после тяжестей и довольно быстро проходило, а тут со временем легче не становиться. Причем при движении практически не чувствую дискомфорта, самая жесть случается, когда встаешь после длительного сидения на стуле/кресле или при подъеме с кровати. Причем с утра боли сильнее, чем вечером. Что бы это могло быть? Заранее спасибо.
Андрей.


----------



## Ell (21 Авг 2007)

не очень понятно....Что ж это за монитор был и как же Вы его так дернули, что спину сорвали??
Может, что иное было причиной?


----------



## MaxiMouse (21 Авг 2007)

Есть еще в природе такие мониторы (ЭЛТ), мало не покажется... :cray:


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (21 Авг 2007)

проблемы в поясничном отделе позвоночника. возможно, микротравматизация, возможно, начало более серьезных проблем обратитесь к вретебрологу, нужно обследоваться


----------

